# 2018 Canyon Trail Walk Thru



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a video of the 2018 manifestation of Canyon Trail Cemetery, our yard display located in the suburbs of Chicago.

30+ Pneumatic props along with additional motorized and static props as well as a full house façade, almost all which were made by my Wife and me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of cemetery eye candy and fun animations in your yard. You must have extension cords running everywhere:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wondrous to behold. Especially like the pumpkin scene


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

! do have a lot of extension cords, especially since I have two runs, one for the pneumatics which shuts off early and one for the lighting which is on all night. The bigger issue is the 1.200' of 1/4" airline running through the yard.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL - I may "Occasionally" may need to repair a prop.....and you definitely don't want me welding your nuclear reactor; however, you do learn to over engineer everything. A topic came up this week in our Haunt Group and it made me realize that with some of our props being 10 years old, some of them have fired a minimum of 250,000 times and some upwards to or at 500,000 times.



austenandrews said:


> That's a crazy impressive amount of animation. You must be very disciplined in your build techniques. I doubt I could run a fraction of that without half the mechanisms failing for some reason or other!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice haunt!
You lighting is very impressive!!!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

That is a crazy massive amount of automation. Loved the flying witch. How long does it take to setup all that?


----------

